# Powering hdd's from ATX12V CPU rail



## freebuser (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a HP Microserver n40l on which I installed an LTO3 drive recently. The PSU in microserver is too low powered 150W. I decided to use one of my old HP DC7100 desktop PSU to power the Microserver to provide required power.

However the 12v rails does not provide enough amps, but the 6pin CPU rail does.

Is it possible for me to use the CPU rail to power the 12v of the HDD's and the tape drive.

Thanks with regards,
FreebUser


----------



## freebuser (Aug 7, 2015)

Done it.


----------

